# Hello From Northern Ohio



## LongRifle (Jan 22, 2007)

I have been hanging out at this site for awhile now. I've have been hunting for awhile now but just recently decided to join the elite and learn this wonderful sport of archery. Just wanted to thank all of you for the advice and information I have received. This site rocks:darkbeer: 
Rick


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Rick. Have fun here.


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

Rick,
Welcome to AT!
Just make yourself at home and have fun.

Mitch


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## limbhanger74 (Dec 31, 2006)

pull up a log:shade:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: to ArcheryTalk


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

Hey There! Welcome to the site, glad you stopped by!


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------

